# Special glue for foam in helmets?



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm, I had the foam liner on the face mask/chin bar thing of my Shred Ready helmet come loose. I just used Aquaseal to glue it back in place and it's held fine. That's just the face shield so I wasn't too worried about the integrity of the foam. You wouldn't think Aquaseal would break down the foam, but I don't know for sure. For Sweet prices they ought to replace it for you for free.


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

I recently needed to glue some foam back into a helmet and I used H2 glue from WildWasser Sports USA and it worked great with no foam breakdown. Put a coat on both the foam and the helmet then let that dry and then put another coat on both parts and press firmly together. It works great.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I use Marine Goop available at your local hardware store.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Contact adhesive (rubber cement) works great


----------



## nessles (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!

I might not have made it clear, but the pads that are slipping are just the custom fit foam pads - not the actual impact foam, and I expected that to happen after a season or two of use.

I think I'll try out the aquaseal method since I have some of that laying around.

Appreciate it!

- Nessles
Fluid Glass Network


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a glue dispenser glued to my face mask, just in case I run outa beer and my mek has evaporated.


----------

